# Bird sourcing problems, help!



## Nudibranch (5 March 2015)

Any suggestions? My male celestial parrotlet dropped dead three weeks ago leaving the female alone. I have been scouring the internet trying to find a replacement within a 100 mile radius. Nothing! I have even advertised her in the hope someone might need a mate for theirs. Id rather rehome her than see her alone. Again, nothing. Then in desperation I thought about a non celestial companion like a kakariki. Of the few advertised, all have been sold already. I don't know what to do! Any bright ideas anyone?


----------



## millikins (5 March 2015)

RSPCA rehoming? They have an "exotic pets" section. My dad used to keep parrots, I think maybe a lot of parrot fanciers are older and may not be internet savvy, you could try googling bird clubs and ringing the secretaries.


----------



## Karran (7 March 2015)

Paint Me Proud on here breed Kakarikis, not sure where she's located but may be able to help?

Don't know if any of these links would be any good or if you've already seen them?

http://www.birds4sale.co.uk/birds/87


----------



## crazyhorse4727 (30 March 2015)

If you find one outside the distance you are willing to travel why not contact the likes of high flyers animal couriers they will be able to help and normal not to bad a fee.


----------

